# GE 9325° K 55watt CF bulb. Yes or no for growing plants?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

At my local petsmart theres a compact flourescent hood by All-glass, and included is the Ge 9325k spectrum light. I think i remember plants like to be around the 6,000k's, but how bout 9325? Is it a go or should i not buy it?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> At my local petsmart theres a compact flourescent hood by All-glass, and included is the Ge 9325k spectrum light. I think i remember plants like to be around the 6,000k's, but how bout 9325? Is it a go or should i not buy it?


anywhere from 5000k to 10000k is ok









But you can get way cheapter bulbs from Home Depot or someplace like that


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

how much are they asking and how many watts is it?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> At my local petsmart theres a compact flourescent hood by All-glass, and included is the Ge 9325k spectrum light. I think i remember plants like to be around the 6,000k's, but how bout 9325? Is it a go or should i not buy it?


A 6.000 K broad spectrum bulb would be more balanced one.
The 9.325 K bulb has more blue light in its spectrum, thats all. Oh yes, and a higher price.

Harry


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> how much are they asking and how many watts is it?


i think around 80 bucks? somewhere round that price range. or could be higher i really dont remember


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

YES! I had read those are the preferred spectrum of master aquascaper Amano. 
Great balance of red's and blues. USE UM! .

Dippy- As low as 5000K Is useable?! CRAP! I just found some 50W Screw in PC's that are 6000K I didn't think they would suffice. And they were only 4 bucks each ARGH!! Now I just gotta remember where I seen them.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sunshine, Amano uses strictly 8000k on his tanks, and that is what his line of lighting products have as well.

ya, I used 5000k bulbs on a low light tank once that was simply incredible, the way some of the plants grew..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Sunshine, Amano uses strictly 8000k on his tanks, and that is what his line of lighting products have as well.
> 
> ya, I used 5000k bulbs on a low light tank once that was simply incredible, the way some of the plants grew..


Well I'm going to have to let that Amano freak know that he was wrong. What a douche. 8000K does sound like a better spectrum however I'm sure his bulbs are quite pricey. 
Maybe he was talking about before he started his own line of products. *shrug* I'm still gonna give him sh*t.

I'm really going to have to search out those high watt PC's then. They may come in handy at some point for some side project.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Even though 9325 has been shown to be an excellant temperature for plants (quite possibly one of the best), I would pass on the GE's (All-glass) because they are a waste of money. Not only is 55w a little bit low on your 29, but you can get 65w's for cheaper (bulbs and fixtures are cheaper).

For those who don't know, you can get 9325's in NO bulbs, thats what I have used in my 29 before. All-glass is one of the only ones that sell them though, I know thats usually what you get when you buy a fixture from all-glass (both my brother and mom have em, they look pink).


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Even though 9325 has been shown to be an excellant temperature for plants (quite possibly one of the best), I would pass on the GE's (All-glass) because they are a waste of money. Not only is 55w a little bit low on your 29, but you can get 65w's for cheaper (bulbs and fixtures are cheaper).
> 
> For those who don't know, you can get 9325's in NO bulbs, thats what I have used in my 29 before. All-glass is one of the only ones that sell them though, I know thats usually what you get when you buy a fixture from all-glass (both my brother and mom have em, they look pink).


i think 1.89wpg is ok for my tank, the majority of plants will probably be low to medium light plants. You said the light looks pink?

If what you said is true then i'll just pass on the all-glass hood /w 9325. I saw a compact flourescent fixture at Rare fish for around 150-200, is that expensive yea huh? Well I'd most likely prefer local than buying online, much easier for me. Any suggestions on where else i should look into?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> Even though 9325 has been shown to be an excellant temperature for plants (quite possibly one of the best), I would pass on the GE's (All-glass) because they are a waste of money. Not only is 55w a little bit low on your 29, but you can get 65w's for cheaper (bulbs and fixtures are cheaper).
> 
> For those who don't know, you can get 9325's in NO bulbs, thats what I have used in my 29 before. All-glass is one of the only ones that sell them though, I know thats usually what you get when you buy a fixture from all-glass (both my brother and mom have em, they look pink).


i think 1.89wpg is ok for my tank, the majority of plants will probably be low to medium light plants. You said the light looks pink?

If what you said is true then i'll just pass on the all-glass hood /w 9325. I saw a compact flourescent fixture at Rare fish for around 150-200, is that expensive yea huh? Well I'd most likely prefer local than buying online, much easier for me. Any suggestions on where else i should look into?
[/quote]

Yeah, I'll see if I have a pic, but the lights very pink. I use them, and I like them too. I would not say that 1.89w is exactly enough, if your going planted you need to have alot of plants, and a higher light tank usually works out better when done. If your going to get in this far, don't just wimp out with low light plants.

65w Coralife CF's are only $60, I don't know what your talking about with $200.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

yea $200 was the price at the lfs. Anyways i looked up the CF fixture and i'll be placing an order next week, and get my product within another week so. Game on!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> yea $200 was the price at the lfs. Anyways i looked up the CF fixture and i'll be placing an order next week, and get my product within another week so. Game on!


Sweet. The Coralife Aqualights? If so you will like them, they are awsome! They look absoulutly stellar.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I just wanted to add back here. I was in Petco today and noticed the AGA Bulbs they carry there are 8000K. Not 9325. Just a FYI. Dippy mentioned that ADA bulbs are 8000k. Heres a cheap alternative. If you're using florescents.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> I just wanted to add back here. I was in Petco today and noticed the AGA Bulbs they carry there are 8000K. Not 9325. Just a FYI. Dippy mentioned that ADA bulbs are 8000k. Heres a cheap alternative. If you're using florescents.


They make both in the PC's.

Clicky

And the NO's don't seem to be all that great of a deal

Clicky

Because they are energy conserving T-8's, 40w's are 32w instead. Plus they are spendy. Less light=more money does not seem like a good idea.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

what does 'pc' and 'no' stand for?


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

since im buying my light, i was thinking should i go over 65 watts for my 29 gal tank? should i go for higher watts or no? is there a max for me?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Tibs said:


> I just wanted to add back here. I was in Petco today and noticed the AGA Bulbs they carry there are 8000K. Not 9325. Just a FYI. Dippy mentioned that ADA bulbs are 8000k. Heres a cheap alternative. If you're using florescents.


They make both in the PC's.

Clicky

And the NO's don't seem to be all that great of a deal

Clicky

Because they are energy conserving T-8's, 40w's are 32w instead. Plus they are spendy. Less light=more money does not seem like a good idea.
[/quote]

if he already has a fixture a bulb replacement will always be cheaper to add then a new light system.
Thats all I was getting at. 
I would of course reccomend a PC (power compact) bulb over a tube flourescent simply for output. 
However 2 32W still gets him up to 62watts in a twin tube fixture and thats still over 2WPG and only 30 bucks as opposed to 80-200 that he will have to spend on a decent 65W PC fixture.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

(over 2wpg==CO2 system)


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> I just wanted to add back here. I was in Petco today and noticed the AGA Bulbs they carry there are 8000K. Not 9325. Just a FYI. Dippy mentioned that ADA bulbs are 8000k. Heres a cheap alternative. If you're using florescents.


They make both in the PC's.

Clicky

And the NO's don't seem to be all that great of a deal

Clicky

Because they are energy conserving T-8's, 40w's are 32w instead. Plus they are spendy. Less light=more money does not seem like a good idea.
[/quote]

if he already has a fixture a bulb replacement will always be cheaper to add then a new light system.
Thats all I was getting at. 
I would of course reccomend a PC (power compact) bulb over a tube flourescent simply for output. 
However 2 32W still gets him up to 62watts in a twin tube fixture and thats still over 2WPG and only 30 bucks as opposed to 80-200 that he will have to spend on a decent 65W PC fixture.
[/quote]

How do you propose that he gets 2 32w (4' lights) over a 30" long tank? Once again, you can get IMO one of the best PC fixtures (for plants atleast) for a 30" tank $60 via Dr. Fosters.

Also, if I remember right, PC's have a higher par and better spectrums available to plants.

Jester, PC (CF)=Powercompacts (Compact Florescents). Same difference. Those bulbs that are like two in a U shape (Coralife's I believe are like H's actually). NO's=Normal Output. The simple straight tubes.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ok. Well I've been searching for a 30" PC for my own tank and I missed it on DR f&S. the cheapest one I seen there that would suffice was around 90 or something.

tho I've always been confued by this new termonoligy of lighting. PC/CF
I was under the impression that compact flors were T5's. 
and PC well PC's.

I've seen the quad tubes your talking about. you would need a double wide fizture to tuck them in. I do aggree that PC's do offer some more options. Just not really readly avaliabe as the standard t's are. Most have to be ordered online.

why am I thinking 48" bulbs are 54w? ok I had my tubes all mixed. (the other reason why I hate florescents) your right his option in tubes would stick him with a 24" bulb and he would need 3/4 before he got into decent lighting amounts. since 24" T8's are only 17W. 
You threw me when you mentioned 32W bulbs.

Toss out a link to that fixture on DR F&S. I looked at jsut about everyone on there and couldnt find anything like that in that price range. so instead I went and got a 24" coralife aqualight. didn't make sense to drop the extra cash for the 30" since the bulb is still the same.


----------

